# 18W Light for Arc35 Tank



## John S (28 Jun 2013)

I'm looking for a light for an Arc 35L tank. I've looked at the Ellipse lights but read reviews that they give a very dim light.

Has anybody got any first hand experience of these or can anybody suggest an alternative?


----------



## DrRob (28 Jun 2013)

Depends on your budget and how much light you want.

Personally I'd be looking at the TMC tiles for that sort of tank, or do what I'm doing elsewhere and steal troi's idea of an LED floodlight.

You could always double up on the arc pods if you wanted to boost the light levels otherwise, but you're probably into TMC tile price territory already if you do that.


----------



## John S (28 Jun 2013)

I have looked at the TMC ones Rob but I'd be looking at second hand as new is a bit out of my price range.

Yes I've seen Tims floodlight. I've being trying to think of a way to mount it as I don't want it suspended from the ceiling. If I can suss that I might give it a go.

Has anybody used an ellipse?


----------



## DrRob (28 Jun 2013)

They're not that expensive for the mini 400's, you can pick them up new for less than £60, I'm planning on using one on my next upgrade.

Otherwise, for wall attaching, I had considered a small shelf as the option, which happens to also provide a convenient shelf.

Sadly though, no I've not run an eclipse light.


----------



## Henry (28 Jun 2013)

Silver T5 Fish Tank Lighting Three Bulbs  - All Pond Solutions

These are good for the price. They provide medium light levels.


----------



## John S (29 Jun 2013)

Thanks Henry, that's a good option as my tank is 40cm. I wonder if the blue tube can be swapped out?


----------



## tim (29 Jun 2013)

I have a couple of the boyu/aps units swapped the blue bulbs for white from homebase.


----------



## Andy Thurston (29 Jun 2013)

ive got this light and tubes can be swapped ive got Sylvania 6500k daylight tubes in mine they cost around £2 each. there are plenty of different  tubes available for this light unit


----------



## John S (29 Jun 2013)

Thanks Tim and Andy 

This looks very similar to the APS one or maybe just a copy:
* T5 Aquarium Fish Tank Overhead light Lighting aluminum Lamp 3 Model UK Stock | eBay*


----------



## Andy Thurston (29 Jun 2013)

I think these are exactly the same except the aps one has a uk plug and rubber covers over switches they even have the same product code on the box. if you look at photos in aps link you can see boyu label on the front of light. so the extra £10 quid gets you rubber covers and a uk plug.


----------



## MirandaB (29 Jun 2013)

I run an Arcadia Ellipse 18w plant pro on a 28lt tank and I find it plenty bright enough for me but I don't know what sort of plants you want to grow 
I don't have any plants that are particularly demanding as it is a sort of jungly biotope for my Dario dario but the plants I have in there grow well with liquid carbon and ferts.


----------



## pepedopolous (29 Jun 2013)

Hi,

You could also think about the Dennerle 9 Watt or 11 Watt lamps. One would be enough.

Dennerle Nano Light Unit 11w | Charterhouse Aquatics

I've got 2 going spare but unfortunately I'm not based in the UK.


P


----------



## John S (29 Jun 2013)

Thanks Pep and Miranda. I'm injecting CO2 and using EI ferts on this. I'm looking for something that allows me to be flexible. I know that the CO2 and flow etc needs to be right but want something that will give me decent PAR at the substrate.


----------



## John S (12 Jul 2013)

Went with the Boyu in the end which arrived today. Looks good


----------



## MirandaB (12 Jul 2013)

Post a pic then I'm interested to see what it's like


----------



## John S (16 Jul 2013)

MirandaB said:


> Post a pic then I'm interested to see what it's like


 
Here it is, tank will be getting a clean and trim tomorrow:


----------



## MirandaB (16 Jul 2013)

I'm liking that a lot  may I ask how much it was and where you got it from?


----------



## Henry (16 Jul 2013)

Thats exactly the same as my setup  I used a Stanley blade to take the silver trim off the top front. After carefully scraping off the silicone it was fixed on with, it looks ten times better.


----------



## John S (17 Jul 2013)

Henry said:


> Thats exactly the same as my setup  I used a Stanley blade to take the silver trim off the top front. After carefully scraping off the silicone it was fixed on with, it looks ten times better.


 
Up until now I've been using the condensation lid but now that's off I might well do the same. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## tim (17 Jul 2013)

That is looking good mate, I really like the boyu units quite flexible in the amount of light you need to use, just need some acrylic now to get rid of the green pipe


----------



## John S (17 Jul 2013)

tim said:


> That is looking good mate, I really like the boyu units quite flexible in the amount of light you need to use, just need some acrylic now to get rid of the green pipe


 
Thanks Tim. I had a glass set that I got from a member on here that RM smashed in transit. The intake pipe survived but the lily didn't. I will get around to getting another glass one or I might ask in the wanted section if someone has just an outlet for sale. I'm only after a cheap one, not one of the mega bucks ones.


----------

